# What Kind of Sewing Machine



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I have not sewn in years - in fact my house burned years ago and with it my sewing machine and white on white quilt that was half quilted. But want to make a new bedroom ensemble and ones I have found on line are $600 to $700 just to start. No way!!! Need to buy a machine anyway for mending and such but do not intend to quilt or anything like that just straight old sewing. Have looked at the Brother at Wal-Mart but need to know somebodys opinion if it will hold up and how good it is to use. Need ya'lls opinions please. Have a Hancock about 45 miles from me that has machines. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm sold on Janome, but Brother makes a good machine also. Look at these two. They have been discussed on here and both have great ratings. Neither are for super heavy use, but should do well for general household usage:

http://www.amazon.com/Janome-2212-S...8119792&sr=1-1&keywords=Janome+sewing+machine Janome 2212 - mechanical

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-Affor...119694&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+sewing+machine Brother CS 6000i computerized

And I'd certainly buy at Hancocks if you are going local. I've heard that some machines at Walmart are manufactured just for them and are not as high quality as you can get elsewhere. I like Amazon due to their liberal return policy.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm sold on Janome, but Brother makes a good machine also. Look at these two. They have been discussed on here and both have great ratings. Neither are for super heavy use, but should do well for general household usage:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Janome-2212-S...8119792&sr=1-1&keywords=Janome+sewing+machine Janome 2212 - mechanical
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't think about them being manufactured for WM but have heard that in the past on other things. Am going to check out your suggestions on Amazon. I like Amazon too. Thanks for the input.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've had the 2212 by Janome. It's a good practical machine. It would serve you well.

I've not tried the Brother.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had _two_ of the Brother CS6000i. I still have the second, but I rarely use it as I use vintage Singers now and only use it when I want a decorative stitch.

My first wore out after about a year's worth of somewhat regular use. Maybe a day or two a week... My second was starting to have issues when I discovered vintage machines. Consequently it's lasted about six years! (because I never use it.  )


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I would just keep an eye on your local craigslist for a working, all metal older machine. They are treasures and can usually be picked up for around $75-$200 just depending on brand/type. There is also shopgoodwill.com you can find good old machines on there. Depending on the store it might be a bit pricey with shipping.
Heidi


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I would go find your local sewing machine dealer. Whatever brand they carry. I have Babylocks. I just upgraded from an Ellure to an Ellegante 3. I also have an old White that I use for heavy duty sewing. 

I can do quilting on my Machine as well, but I primarily do embroidery. 

I actually have 2 Viking dealers closer to me than my Babylock dealer. I know folks that are happy with their vikings. I just got an awesome deal on my first babylock (to the tune of more than half off an almost brand new machine) 

Calling a dealer is worth your time. you can find out what machine(s) are the best for what you are going to do, then do more research on them... and keep an eye out on Craigslist or Marketplace. 

good luck!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

ErinP said:


> I have had _two_ of the Brother CS6000i. I still have the second, but I rarely use it as I use vintage Singers now and only use it when I want a decorative stitch.
> 
> My first wore out after about a year's worth of somewhat regular use. Maybe a day or two a week... My second was starting to have issues when I discovered vintage machines. Consequently it's lasted about six years! (because I never use it.  )


 
I just remembered that I have an old Singer that belonged to my mother. It is metal and in a case and I think it is out in the shed. Wonder if I could oil it and it would still be good. The shed is closed up but no heat and the machine has been in the case. Will have to see about rust, etc. Would this be considered a "vintage" Singer?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I just remembered that I have an old Singer that belonged to my mother. It is metal and in a case and I think it is out in the shed. Wonder if I could oil it and it would still be good. The shed is closed up but no heat and the machine has been in the case. Will have to see about rust, etc. Would this be considered a "vintage" Singer?


Go get that baby out and give her some oil! I bet she will sew beautifully. I only use the vintage machines now. My newest machine (13yo and computerized) will go to dd when she gets married.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

ginnie5 said:


> Go get that baby out and give her some oil! I bet she will sew beautifully. I only use the vintage machines now. My newest machine (13yo and computerized) will go to dd when she gets married.


Don't really sew enough anymore to invest in a very expensive machine. If I have to buy one think I will give the Janome a try.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I just remembered that I have an old Singer that belonged to my mother. It is metal and in a case and I think it is out in the shed. Wonder if I could oil it and it would still be good. The shed is closed up but no heat and the machine has been in the case. Will have to see about rust, etc. Would this be considered a "vintage" Singer?


_Definitely_ vintage. "Workable" is the question. 
But I agree with ginnie, I'll bet some oil and some electrical inspection and she'll be good to go. 
Anything from about 1980 and back are the best ones. My primary machine is a 1941 15-91 with just a straight forward/backward stitch (I have attachments that make buttonholes and zigzag when I need such things). My portable going-to-class machine is 1918 cast aluminum 99. 
I got both for about $30. I also have several others, all functional, that I picked up for less than $1 at an auction a couple years ago.

I remember when I joined HT about five years ago, I asked who else sewed on vintage machines and there were only a few of us. Now, it seems like half the board here has discovered (or REdiscovered) the simple joy of old machines. :thumb:


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

ErinP said:


> _Definitely_ vintage. "Workable" is the question.
> But I agree with ginnie, I'll bet some oil and some electrical inspection and she'll be good to go.
> Anything from about 1980 and back are the best ones. My primary machine is a 1941 15-91 with just a straight forward/backward stitch (I have attachments that make buttonholes and zigzag when I need such things). My portable going-to-class machine is 1918 cast aluminum 99.
> I got both for about $30. I also have several others, all functional, that I picked up for less than $1 at an auction a couple years ago.
> ...


 

Well as soon as possible I am going to get it out of the shed and give it a go over. Have located a repair facility about 40 miles from here and may take it and just let them go through it. I can't believe I forgot about that machine. Anxious now to see about it.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, we have to know the model! Can't wait to hear. I'm a vintage Singer lover too! Love my 401a, and newly in love with my little black straight stitch 15-90. I have other machines, including a Husquvarna, but I prefer my Singers from the 40's and 50's.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

happyjunker said:


> Well, we have to know the model! Can't wait to hear. I'm a vintage Singer lover too! Love my 401a, and newly in love with my little black straight stitch 15-90. I have other machines, including a Husquvarna, but I prefer my Singers from the 40's and 50's.


Well here goes. Hubby got caught in ice storm last night and didn't get home until 1 a.m. Needless to say he could not get back to work this morning and did go out to the shed and get the machine. It is black metal, silver plate on the end and I can't find a model number but did find this serial number - AH241659. He is working on cleaning it up and then we will see how or if it runs.

Now this is amazing to me---this morning a friend of mine called and said there were 2 ads in the paper last night for machines and gave me the number. One lady had a Singer Fashion Mate 237 that she said had belonged to her mother in law and she wanted $50.00 for it. We had not yet got any sleet or ice (have some now) so I met her half way and looked at the machine. It is a Singer Fashion Mate 237 and I paid the $50.00 for it. Only thing wrong is case is broken in one place but it sews wonderfully. 1st - did I do good? 2nd - if I did where can I get another case for it? Can I down load manuals for these machines?

Oops just found the model - it is 66-16.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

sounds good to me - but then I love the old machines!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay for you! Have fun with your two bargains!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Singer carries instruction manuals for all their machines:
http://www.singerco.com/accessories/instruction-manuals

You can get a downloaded manual for the 66 here: http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/singer-class-66-sewing-machine.html and the service manual is here: http://www.parts.singerco.com/IPinstManuals/66.pdf


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like the ismacs site. I've been spending way too much time drooling over the old machines on the internet.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> Singer carries instruction manuals for all their machines:
> http://www.singerco.com/accessories/instruction-manuals
> 
> You can get a downloaded manual for the 66 here: http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/singer-class-66-sewing-machine.html and the service manual is here: http://www.parts.singerco.com/IPinstManuals/66.pdf


 
Thanks so much. It amazes me at all the things I have found out from "talking" to all yall.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had the cheap Brother and Singer from WM. One lasted a year, the other lasted 8 months. The tension gear is plastic and wears out. 6 years ago I bought a Janome and will never go back. I've used this machine heavily too and its been a workhorse!
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Janome-2139N-Sewing-Machine/6228014/product.html


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the old singers, the ones from the 40's and 50's are fantastic, and don't wear out like new machines. Now you can have fun sewing on your treasures


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Cajun Arkie said:


> ... black metal, silver plate on the end...serial number - AH241659.
> ....a Singer Fashion Mate 237...did I do good?
> Oops just found the model - it is 66-16.


Cajun Arkie,

You may have two of the best vintage Singer sewing machines that you could come up with. The 66-16 is one version of the class 66, and that class is one of the most common straight-stitch machines that Singer made. The subclass 16 has a backtack for starting and stopping stitch lines, and the model 66 is a very durable & useful machine. Great machines to convert to hand crank or treadle operation.

Most of the Singer 237 machines that Iâve come across are good durable basic zigzag machines. The ones that Iâve seen donât have the dreaded plastic or nylon gears that deteriorate. Theyâre popular machines to convert to treadle operation to have a zigzag treadle.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Olpoop said:


> Cajun Arkie,
> 
> You may have two of the best vintage Singer sewing machines that you could come up with. The 66-16 is one version of the class 66, and that class is one of the most common straight-stitch machines that Singer made. The subclass 16 has a backtack for starting and stopping stitch lines, and the model 66 is a very durable & useful machine. Great machines to convert to hand crank or treadle operation.
> 
> ...


That makes me feel pretty good. Was just thinking yesterday that I need to have a treadle machine. Any sites that you know of that give you a "how to" on doing this. 

BTW the building where I work is divided into 2 sections. The man who rents us the space is waiting on the tenant on the other side to move out so he can utilize the entire building. Well yesterday I didn't have to work but went up there for envelopes and he showed me the other side of the building. JUNKY but off to the side was a Singer treadle sewing machine. Told him to ask owner if wanted to sell. I didn't have a chance to see what it looked like - cabinet had lots of wear but that can be fixed! 

Waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Another addict is created! 

I picked up my treadle for $25 at an auction. Cabinet is in pretty nice shape, the machine did not work. I was going to try getting the machine working - I think I could with a good cleaning, but then I found a really nice 66 with almost perfect decals, so I bought that one and will put it in the cabinet. 

I've been looking at the 237's and think that might be what I'm looking for. A decent older zigzag machine without removable cams. It's for DH to use, as he is leary of touching my nice machine (I'd rather he didn't use it too) and though I'll have several older singers, he wants something he does not have to worry about scuffing up if he uses it.

Will he ever use one? I doubt it but it's a good excuse to get another machine!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Olpoop said:


> Cajun Arkie,
> 
> You may have two of the best vintage Singer sewing machines that you could come up with. The 66-16 is one version of the class 66, and that class is one of the most common straight-stitch machines that Singer made. The subclass 16 has a backtack for starting and stopping stitch lines, and the model 66 is a very durable & useful machine. Great machines to convert to hand crank or treadle operation.
> 
> ...


Where can I get info on how to convert. Ya'll have got me hooked now - I've got have one.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> Another addict is created!
> 
> I picked up my treadle for $25 at an auction. Cabinet is in pretty nice shape, the machine did not work. I was going to try getting the machine working - I think I could with a good cleaning, but then I found a really nice 66 with almost perfect decals, so I bought that one and will put it in the cabinet.
> 
> ...


I think you are right - I'm hooked - now I am looking for a treadle and remember how I once loved fabric and had all kinds of ideas. Reason I quit was house burned and was just "in shock" at all my stuff being gone for quite some time.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Second finding an older metal machine. For example, older Kenmores are work horses. Mine is from the 60's and I still use it more than my fancy dancy electronic Phaff. Simple cleaning/oiling is all it has ever needed. A local sewing repair shop is a good place to find a solid used machine. The Walmart ones are junk if you plan to do much sewing at all. Just my opinion, of course. If you can find an old treadle snatch it up. I learned to sew on one and still use mine on occasion.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Type "converting Singer sewing machines" into a search engine, and you'll get plenty of returns, including tutorials.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Around here, old treadles are pretty easy to get. Does your machine have an open spoke flywheel? If it does you are good to go. 

If you need some parts for your 66, let me know. I've ended up with four and I only plan on using two of them. I'm going to be swapping a few parts out so I've got the best cosmetically. They are all about the same internally.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> Around here, old treadles are pretty easy to get. Does your machine have an open spoke flywheel? If it does you are good to go.
> 
> If you need some parts for your 66, let me know. I've ended up with four and I only plan on using two of them. I'm going to be swapping a few parts out so I've got the best cosmetically. They are all about the same internally.


 Not sure I know what that is. Had granddaughter this weekend so have not had time to take machine to be looked at but will let you know. Thanks.


----------

